# "Problems occured" bei Start von Eclipse



## MZ3291 (15. Jan 2013)

Hallo an alle,

seid heute morgen habe ich ein schwerwiegendes Problem mit meinem Eclipse. Beim Starten bekomme ich Fehler wie 



> Unable to store working set state.
> J:\Workspace git\.metadata\.plugins\org.eclipse.ui.workbench\workingsets.xml (The media is write protected)



(etwas ähnliches kommt auch, wenn ich eine Klasse speichern will)
oder



> Errors occurred during the build.
> Errors running builder 'Java Builder' on project '<project>'.
> com/google/appengine/eclipse/core/nature/GaeNature
> Errors running builder 'Java Builder' on project '<project>'.
> ...



Ich habe keine Ahnung warum das auf einmal auftaucht .. da ich vermutete dass es mit appengine zusammen hängt, habe ich es deinstalliert, aber kein Fortschritt..

Hat jemand eine Idee? So kann ich verständlicherweise nichts mit meinem Eclipse anfangen..

Bitte um dringende Hilfe! LG MZ


----------



## maki (15. Jan 2013)

*The media is write protected*
Wäre es nicht besser wenn du schreibrechte in deinem Workspace hättest?


----------



## MZ3291 (15. Jan 2013)

Danke das ist mir auch aufgefallen..
Schreibrechte kann ich seltsamer weise nicht erteilen, wenn ich das für J: versuche  kommt:


> Error applying Security
> An error occured while applying security information to:
> J:\git\projekt\.git\branches
> The media is write protected.



und wie kann das sein , dass das problem von gestern zu heute auftaucht ? den workspace benutze ich ja schon länger ? Und selbst wenn ich eclipse als administrator starte kommt das problem, obwohl administrator schreibrechte hat !?


----------



## MZ3291 (15. Jan 2013)

Ok.. verrückt aber scheinbar Ursache ist die Verschlüsselung gewesen.. mein workspace liegt auf einer verschlüsselten Partition.. ver- und wieder entschlüsseln des Workspaces hat 99% der Fehler beseitigt..

Der Rest ist Pille palle..


----------

